# My 12 ft Aluminum Skiff (Trim Tabs, jack pate, grab bar, Tiller ext)



## Bradleydel (Nov 28, 2011)

Great job! Gotta love turning someone's beater boat into a nicely setup rig just the way you want it.


----------



## brianarredondo (Dec 31, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## DavidIvey (Nov 26, 2011)

Well how does it run? I have a boat very similar to that back in Georgia, but it's just under 14'.


----------



## brianarredondo (Dec 31, 2009)

At first it ran like a dog! At one point I had a hydrofoil on it and it ran high teens as per my GPS. When I added the Jack Plate I wasn’t able to dial it in with the hydrofoil so pulled it off. Once I added the Trim Tabs and set back the Jack pate all the way I noticed a huge difference in performance, but I haven’t clocked it yet. I had some issues with the outboard, so I haven’t really taken her out much, but I think its all good now. I plan to take it out soon and let it all out! Hopefully my Outboard problems are over!


----------



## ES_Bob (May 31, 2010)

Great skiff. That shine musta been allot of work. What tabs are those?


----------



## brianarredondo (Dec 31, 2009)

It’s no fun! I only do it once a year, it takes about an hour per side. Insta-Trim Boat Leveler makes the Tabs, I got the kit used on Craigslist for 50 bucks! They’re a little big but I think it gives me more lift. For fifty bucks I can't complain. Most of the stuff on the boat, I found on Craigslist Cheep. I also found the trolling motor for 50 bucks and it works perfectly, foot switch and all.


----------

